# He was divorced for being too nice.



## Mike188 (Dec 29, 2009)

Divorced for being too nice.

Video: This Is A Shame: Ungrateful Woman Divorces Her Husband Because He's Too Nice!


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

I hope the mods send him instructions on how to open a user account.


----------



## MGirl (Mar 13, 2011)

Interesting...


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I watched this whole thing, loved the ending -the Judges words to HIM and to HER. 

This is just another example of how screwed up *SOME *women are (dont be offended ladies), they whine they want a nice man, then when they get one - even admittably treating her like a queen, cooks for her (she blames him for getting fat), takes her kids in & loves them, and the result >>> she spits in his face & wants an A-hole. I guess some of us should be thankful for their stupidity, leaving more Good men for the taking. 

Women are indeed crazy! No wonder men are so frustrated !


----------



## reachingshore (Jun 10, 2010)

I gotta tell ya.. I feel sorry for the judge. It seemed so many times the judge was itching to just get up and slap the defendant.. but she couldn't.


----------



## Orion (Jul 17, 2010)

That video has to be fake, right? I mean, that couldn't possibly be real, could it? Yikes!


----------



## Mike188 (Dec 29, 2009)

You know, I'm starting to think I might be an asset that is in high demand. Maybe I should start acting like it and get what I'm worth.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I watched this whole thing, loved the ending -the Judges words to HIM and to HER.
> 
> This is just another example of how screwed up *SOME *women are (dont be offended ladies), they whine they want a nice man, then when they get one - even admittably treating her like a queen, cooks for her (she blames him for getting fat), takes her kids in & loves them, and the result >>> she spits in his face & wants an A-hole. I guess some of us should be thankful for their stupidity, leaving more Good men for the taking.
> 
> Women are indeed crazy! No wonder men are so frustrated !


Yup. It's the blame game, in this case "He did it, he made me fat!".

Bob


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

What the hell is wrong with you people? That could never happen in real life ...


----------



## Orion (Jul 17, 2010)

Deejo said:


> What the hell is wrong with you people? That could never happen in real life ...


:rofl:

Tell me what really think, Deejo. Ha!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

"Women are crazy indeed"? So you use this lady (and I use that turn loosely) as indicative of all women? That's like using the Springer show as a barometer of a healthy relationship. DC is rife with losers and this woman is no exception.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Brennan said:


> "Women are crazy indeed"? So you use this lady (and I use that turn loosely) as indicative of all women? That's like using the Springer show as a barometer of a healthy relationship. DC is rife with losers and this woman is no exception.


I never use exclusive terms, I said SOME, even put it in RED. What I see is, even the guys acknowledge here : Women generally flock after the Bad Boys, even after they have been hurt time & time again, some are like a moth to a flame, even when abuse has been present. I don't get it, but the allure is there. I purposely stayed away from that type.

Yes, I believe SOME women are stupid, we dont realize what we have sometimes when we are treated good. I didn't -even for awhile, so I can count myself among the stupid. For a time. Can't say I ever blamed him for gaining weight though. 

But *SOME* men are fools too, always duped for looks, and taking on MUCH high maintenance they didn't bargain for. 

Probably is fake. At least actors & probably exaggeration if such a case existed. I prefer Reality shows, not into the fake. I never watch Springer. Even Maury is a joke. Pure entertainment & Shock value.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

My response was sarcastic. I don't doubt for a moment that it was real. I'm never making French Toast for a woman again ...

I say that as my ex drives around in a car under my name that I am still on the hook for 11 grand.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

She's a nutcase. But so is he for wanting her.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I watched this whole thing, loved the ending -the Judges words to HIM and to HER.
> 
> This is just another example of how screwed up *SOME *women are (dont be offended ladies), they whine they want a nice man, then when they get one - even admittably treating her like a queen, cooks for her (she blames him for getting fat), takes her kids in & loves them, and the result >>> she spits in his face & wants an A-hole. I guess some of us should be thankful for their stupidity, leaving more Good men for the taking.
> *
> Women are indeed crazy! No wonder men are so frustrated* !


That sounds pretty general to me. :scratchhead: 

Also, what is a reality show? There is nothing real about them. It's all scripted with multiple, multiple takes. A real reality show is CSPAN. Plenty of buffoons to watch there and sadly, none of it is scripted.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Deejo said:


> My response was sarcastic. I don't doubt for a moment that it was real. I'm never making French Toast for a woman again ...
> 
> I say that as my ex drives around in a car under my name that I am still on the hook for 11 grand.


If it was part of the settlement, then it is hers. If not, take it back!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Women are indeed crazy! No wonder men are so frustrated 



Brennan said:


> That sounds pretty general to me. :scratchhead:
> 
> Also, what is a reality show? There is nothing real about them. It's all scripted with multiple, multiple takes. A real reality show is CSPAN. Plenty of buffoons to watch there and sadly, none of it is scripted.


Brennon, about my Comment here "*Women are indeed crazy! No wonder men are so frustrated*" -- it is really all "tongue & cheek". When guys talk like that about women, and they do, I do not get offended by it, I just laugh with them.  

I like reality shows, I prefer them over sitcoms. How about Secret Millionare Full Episodes - Secret Millionaire - ABC . Now there is one that has beautiful giving Rich people and amazingly loving Poor people who are trying to make a difference in this world. -going back to the topic of "VALUE" on the other thread. 

I've only watched it a handful of times but EVERY single time the Rich man or woman reveals who he/she is and hands over a large check to the unsuspecting receiver, I start balling-right along with them. Wonderful show. I am assuming these are real genuine people giving their own money. Need more shows like that one. 

Once I caught one where the Amish was doing their "Rumspringa", going to the city , deciding whether to stay with the world or go back to their families. I found it very interesting.


----------



## Niceguy13 (Apr 7, 2011)

ahh if only that wasn'tmy marriage.....You are real sweet and nice you remeber our anniversary birthdays etc...


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Women are indeed crazy! No wonder men are so frustrated
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good thing it was tongue and cheek. Deejo would disagree that not all women are crazy. 
Actually, I don't think she is crazy per se, I think she is entitled, self important, high maintenance and just an all around spoiled brat. She needs to spend a week rebuilding an orphanage in Mexico. That would knock her off her pedestal....one would hope. That was the most sobering week of my life.


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Women are indeed crazy! No wonder men are so frustrated !


PEOPLE are crazy. You think there aren't plenty of men who are jerks or worse?


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

If he was so nice why didn't he pay the car insurance?! :rofl:


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Mom6547 said:


> PEOPLE are crazy. You think there aren't plenty of men who are jerks or worse?


So stipulated. The halls of jerkdom is filled with men and women.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Was watching Cheaters once, and this guy catches his pregnant wife cheating with an OM, because he had the nerve to leave during her pregnancy. He left to go to alcohol rehab so that he could be a better H and father, and she latched on to the first schmuck that showed her any attention. "He takes care of me!" was her excuse.
Turns out, the OM had multiple warrants for his arrest, (I think for kiddie porn, I'm not sure) and she still wanted to go with him!
Talk about having brains in your ass!


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

F-102 said:


> Was watching Cheaters once, and this guy catches his pregnant wife cheating with an OM, because he had the nerve to leave during her pregnancy. He left to go to alcohol rehab so that he could be a better H and father, and she latched on to the first schmuck that showed her any attention. "He takes care of me!" was her excuse.
> Turns out, the OM had multiple warrants for his arrest, (I think for kiddie porn, I'm not sure) and she still wanted to go with him!
> Talk about having brains in your ass!


:scratchhead: I don't think it's a very good example because they both sound like Idiots. Yes he went to alcohol rehab, but something led him there and sounds like he has a history of being a poo head too.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Cheaters is a bad example even moreso because it's a show rife with accusations of being even more scripted than most so-called "reality" shows. Actors have come forward claiming that they played the "couples" in question, and although an episode depicted the host being stabbed by one of the cornered "cheaters," with the attacker shown being arrested, no such arrest exists on the books where the "attack" occurred.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

One thing I wonder about cheaters: if it is indeed real (and sometimes I do suspect otherwise), don't these people realize that footage taken during the confrontation will be used as evidence against them?


----------

